# parasite prevention



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

whats the best med that wont kill off bacteria in the tank and flush my p's of any possible parasite?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used several in my experiences and would have to say Jungle Labs Parasite Clear. They are able to be used with your media and work well and in a acceptable time frame. My P's had Velvet others had gill Flukes and it acted quickly and cured in the recommended dosage and time frame both times. I even use it to dose my feeder tanks and have had no problems yet. It seems a little less potent towards your fish and handles a good number of parasites well and cost effective.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks. i just added a 4th rbp, almost 2 weeks ago and i want to treat all of them for external or internal parasites just to be sure.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries took a bit of experimenting to figure that one out and am glad to pass on what I learned. When it comes to meds some seem to kill your fish just as easily as cure them and nothing pisses you off more when you are trying to help and it backfires.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt at a salinity level of 0.33% or to lay it out in simple terms, 1 teaspoon of predissolved salt for every gallon of water, once a day, for 3 straight days. leave tank alone for 2 weeks before performing water changes. increase temp to mid 80's with plenty of oxygenation. This is good for 99% of external parasites. For internals you will need meds. Different parasites require different meds.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

For internal in the the past I have used hikari's prazi pro and it worked great. Also can be used as a preventative or when diseases are susceptible. I used it on my cichlids and it treated them well without messing up the biological filtration or bacteria in the rest of my tank.

I have a freind who jus recently dosed his 8" Gold Diamond Rhom a month ago with prazi because it came in really skinny and sorta listless and from what we figured it may of had some sort of internal parasite. So for a safe cause he treated it with Prazi and a month later the GDR is much thicker and healthier looking and eating like a champ.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

since i was kid i have always used Aquri-sol i love it works great here is a link to read about it http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...cfm?pcatid=4720


----------

